# My PopBuying Order - Review



## computingeee (Feb 24, 2010)

I purchased 7 Cubes on PopBuying.com

2 * LanLan Black 2x2x2
2 * Sheng En Black 3x3x3 (Type F-II)
3 * Mini QJ 6CM Black 4x4x4

I got the package after 19 days, I'm very surprised,
The shipping was free and it arrived very fast.

Very (Very) Short Review about the cubes:

LanLan 2x2x2 - AWESOME cube! Compared it to EastSheen, MUCH BETTER.
LanLan can cut corners, very fast, EastSheen can't cut corners.

Type F-II (ShengEn) 3x3x3 - Very Fast Cube, Doesn't pops, cut corners.
The cube is overly fast, tomorrow I'll close the screw a little bit and will se.
Except that, great cube.

Mini QJ 4x4x4 - Don't even know where to start. A lot of people recommended me on this cube from this community.
The cube is VERY BAD. Can't Cut Corners AT ALL. stuck, not fast.
I Feel very sorry for buying it, bought it for 3 different people, kinda dissapointed.

I'm going to do another order from PopBuying very soon,
If someone could recommend me about good 4x4x4 (that cut corners) please do it.

About 3x3x3, I consider to buy New Type A-III, PopBuying has it?

Thanks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

A miniQJ would be a good 4x4. Use it for a bit.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

Use it a lot, it will get better over time.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 24, 2010)

computingeee said:


> The cube is VERY BAD. Can't Cut Corners AT ALL. stuck, not fast.
> I Feel very sorry for buying it, bought it for 3 different people, kinda dissapointed.




Believe me, if you break it in it will be AWESOME. I got my QJ 6 days ago, and right out of the box it was very stiff. Didn't cut corners at all and like you, I was very dissapointed. However with a week's worth of use, it has loosened *dramatically*, It now cut about 3/4 of a cubie, and after lubing, turns AMAZING. My personal best on a 4x4 was approx. 1:50, and after the lubing, *I got a 1:38 within 3 or 4 solves*. You can fingertrick quite well with it, and IMO turns better than an eastsheen. My order from popbuying with my YJ 4x4 still hasn't processed  and I bought the QJ because I knew I would have to wait a long time for the YJ. Now I'm not sure if I'll even switch when I get it. 

*Bottom Line:*
Give it some time and you'll fall in love with it 

EDIT: Got my mini QJ from Camcuber's shop Recieved it within a week and am very pleased with the transaction. speedcubeshop.com


----------



## computingeee (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't own the cubes, ordered it for other people,
next order will be for me also.
I tried the cube for 10 minutes and wrote the review,
I will ask the owners after a while.

Do you recommend me to buy YJ instead in the next order?

can someone give me a tutorial how to break in the mini QJ?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Parity (Feb 24, 2010)

computingeee said:


> I don't own the cubes, ordered it for other people,
> next order will be for me also.
> I tried the cube for 10 minutes and wrote the review,
> I will ask the owners after a while.
> ...


Just soolve it a lot.
And yes get the Yj it is good if you don't mind the misalignments.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 24, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Do you recommend me to buy YJ instead in the next order?
> 
> can someone give me a tutorial how to break in the mini QJ?
> 
> Thank you very much.



Well, the outer layers of the YJ are fantastic. They turn like a DIY. The problem with it is, as it is a V-Cube 4 clone, it has the same alignment issues a the v6. If you can put up with it or have the ability to perform the MM&PI mod on it, then get one. However the mini QJ is also an outstanding cube.

Erik solves a Mini QJ in 37 seconds *HERE*

Request #2:
= DDDDDD
ja basically you just sand some of the bumps off and *SOLVE IT*. get some miles on that sucker! x D


----------



## computingeee (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw a lot of types on web and youtube:
Edison's Cube, EastSheen, Meffert's, Clefferts, Rubik's, QJ, Mini QJ, YJ.

What 4x4x4 is the most: Cut Corners, Fast, Doesn't Locks Up.
*I know there isn't a "Perfect" Cube, but I ask what is the most good from all of those.*

Bought the mini qj as you seen before, it didn't come fast and good from the package, I don't know how to lube 4x4, it doesn't easy as 3x3.
And, I buy it for other people too, So I need a good cube, they are trust on me that I will bring them something good.

In my country you can't find a lot of cubes like there is on PopBuying, Cube4You etc.
So they buy it through me.

Thank you very much.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 26, 2010)

>19 days
> very fast.


>mini QJ
>VERY BAD.

wat ಠ_ಠ

That goes against the general consensus.
And you have multiple ones?
Mine was prelubed.
They're excellent cubes.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 26, 2010)

Your mini was prelubed Chris? Mine wasn't prelubed but after a few solves it didn't even feel like it needed.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I got it when they first were being sold. Maybe that's why.


----------



## Litz (Feb 26, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Mini QJ 4x4x4 - Don't even know where to start. A lot of people recommended me on this cube from this community.
> The cube is VERY BAD. Can't Cut Corners AT ALL. stuck, not fast.
> I Feel very sorry for buying it, bought it for 3 different people, kinda dissapointed.



I ordered a Mini QJ from popbuying a while ago too and it came exactly like you said. It kept locking up and was really slow. I was disappointed too but after some solves it was amazing. It's the best 4x4 in my opinion. Just do some solves and you'll see the result.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 26, 2010)

If you are solving the 3x3 in 1:05, how fast are you solving the 4x4? Doesn't seem like you would need to worry about cutting corners at that speed. MiniQJ's are really good after a day or two of solving it, but even straight out of the box you should be able to tell that it's solid and moves very smooth. On 4x4's I'd say unless you are averaging at least under 3 min. then corner cutting has nothing to do with it. You are not moving at a speed where corner cutting comes in to play. Try a Rubik's Revenge and see if you are saying the same thing about the miniQJ. You have to understand that as you get bigger it gets harder to make a cube that has all those abilities and does not fall apart. A 4x4 is not a 3x3 so you can't compare them that way, you have to compare it to other 4x4's. Anyway, I ordered a YJ 5x5 for someone and it was a piece of crap, it's in pieces now, so I'm not sure if their 4x4's are any better quality.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 26, 2010)

well...
Even the YJ 4x4x4 II is good (i heard)
i dont recomend you buy this
my reason is : the sell too much KOs, it's bad for the inventor..
that's all

but, it's my personal rules tho...
just want to let you know that..


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 27, 2010)

I ****ing hate my F-II! It sucks! When it came, it popped like crazy, so I adjusted the tension, which took forever because the ****ing caps don't come off. Next, I unlubed it then re lubed it. And it still sucks. I HATE IT!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> I ****ing hate my F-II! It sucks! When it came, it popped like crazy, so I adjusted the tension, which took forever because the ****ing caps don't come off. Next, I unlubed it then re lubed it. And it still sucks. I HATE IT!



New cube?... or maybe a couple hours of sleep?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> I ****ing hate my F-II! It sucks! When it came, it popped like crazy, so I adjusted the tension, which took forever because the ****ing caps don't come off. Next, I unlubed it then re lubed it. And it still sucks. I HATE IT!



Trade for something? I want an FII. Do you want the type C faz got the old AuR with? It has new stickers, and has been barely used by me. It's white btw.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 27, 2010)

I already have a type C but I'll think about it. I'm going to try to fix it up and do more tension adjusting considering I just got it today. But as of now, it's worse than my storebought.


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

would popbuying be a good place to buy puzzles from? it seems great but one of those cheap chines sites... but i dont care. i like the free shipping that kicks in too... but is c4u better than popbuying or is popbuying just as good? i might want to buy from this site later.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> would popbuying be a good place to buy puzzles from? it seems great but one of those cheap chines sites... but i dont care. i like the free shipping that kicks in too... but is c4u better than popbuying or is popbuying just as good? i might want to buy from this site later.




Yes, popbuying is safe. I got my order from them in about 2 1/2 weeks after they shipped it. The only problem is getting them to ship it in the first place!


----------



## computingeee (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, decided to order more Mini QJs, as you said, the cube is going better with the time.

about the Type F-II, I got it and it was very fast, I disassembled it including the springs and the screws and assembled it again with this tutorial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRp-Pz_XnX4

Reset the tension and it's great. I brought it for the one who ordered it for me, and he said he doesn't like it, he said he like more the 
original Rubik's Cube that I ordered from ebay, apperantly Rubik's DIY,
costed me 11 dollars including shipping.

Next order I'm going to try the TaiYan/DaYan Cube (Black is not in the stock, so I'll order the white) and maybe Ghost Hands.


My New PB is 56 Seconds, can someone give me solution how to complete the rubik's cube faster?
Heard about a lot: F2L, PLL, OLL, Fredrich, Petrus, 2LookPLL/OLL, intuitive and more.

Can you help me, what is the best to improve my times?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 3, 2010)

computingeee said:


> OK, decided to order more Mini QJs, as you said, the cube is going better with the time.
> 
> about the Type F-II, I got it and it was very fast, I disassembled it including the springs and the screws and assembled it again with this tutorial:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRp-Pz_XnX4
> ...





PRACTICE AND LOOK AHEAD. I assume you use a beginner's method. Maybe learn inuitive F2L? Even with a beginner's method you can get sub 20 times


----------



## computingeee (Mar 4, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > OK, decided to order more Mini QJs, as you said, the cube is going better with the time.
> ...



thank you, I'll try his tutorial.
Somebody knows if the dayan cube on PopBuying is Taiyan II or 1st gen?

thanks.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 7, 2010)

Tomorrow another order.
Full Size QJ is better than Mini QJ?
Heard about LanLan 4x4x4, is it good? I know their 2x2x2 is the best.


thanks


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 7, 2010)

YJ 4x4x4 is beast. You just need to mod it to avoid misalignment since it has the V-Cube 6 mechanism. The outerlayer are amazing, but the inner one a clicky as hell, but that can be changed.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 7, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> YJ 4x4x4 is beast. You just need to mod it to avoid misalignment since it has the V-Cube 6 mechanism. The outerlayer are amazing, but the inner one a clicky as hell, but that can be changed.



How can I mod it?


----------

